# RIA Armscor M206



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with the RIA Armscor M206 snub nose 38special revolvers? Are they good/okay, or not? Thinking of maybe getting one just for the heck of it since they are not that expensive.


----------



## RayVa (Jan 30, 2019)

I’ve had one for several years and fired it often. I think it’s a real value.

RC


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

RayVa said:


> I've had one for several years and fired it often. I think it's a real value.
> 
> RC


Thanks for the reply! Does anyone else have experience with them also?


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I have one that's hammer less. On mine the bore could be made nicer as it appears to have tooling marks fro when they pulled the button through to make the lands. Once cleaned up it works fine and need to put more rounds through it to make sure it can be carried if necessary. It appears to be pretty ro-bust but it's not +P rated so I just shoot standard loads. Trigger is heavy so one day I'll have a smith open it up and clean up and oil the insides. I haven't investigated wether speed loader for a Cold D frame will work yet. Another project some day. Good luck with yours.

Clerk


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for your opinion Clerk! I have been looking at one with the regular hammer that sells a little over $215 plus shipping. It also comes with wooden and replacement plastic finger grooved grips. How is the recoil with it?


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

spongemonkey said:


> Thanks for your opinion Clerk! I have been looking at one with the regular hammer that sells a little over $215 plus shipping. It also comes with wooden and replacement plastic finger grooved grips. How is the recoil with it?


Spongemonkey,

For a general carry revolver the price can't be beat. Be selective though as I've heard on some the timing can be off and then you have to send it back to Armscore anyways. Soo when it's your time be selective and take your time in examining the revolver they get out of the back for you. If it's not to your liking ask to look at another. Remember to check for cylinder timing is proper AND see if the bore is decent. You'll find most of the time Armscores rifle is shallow from the factory. Just make sure the bore has as little tooling marks as possible.

Be careful with the regular hammered version cuz one can easily get cut in the web of your hand by the hammer bite!!!

When I shot mine for the first time the recoil was pretty brutal using the wooden grips they provided. I didn't like the cheesey plastic ones that were provided so I bought a set for a Colt D frame through Amazon and was impressed. It doesn't closed all the way when putting it on as there's a small gap that is shown. That's doesn't bother me as squeezing it closed only provides more cushioning when fired.

When it comes to ammo I won't shoot anything over 125 grain as trying the standard 158 grain bullets were where the recoil was getting too me.

Clerk


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RayVa (Jan 30, 2019)

When it comes to ammo I won't shoot anything over 125 grain as trying the standard 158 grain bullets were where the recoil was getting too me.

Clerk[/QUOTE]

Something I noticed when using lighter grain bullets in mine was I would get flame cutting around the forcing cone because the nose of the bullet was too small to provide a good seal. (All that in one sentence)

RC


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

RayVa,

I never noticed any flame cutting at the forcing cone area myself. All I know is the webb of my hand was bleeding due to the frame and recoil was brutal because of those 158 grainers!!

Clerk


----------

